# RS3, interior stolen!!!



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd rather they'd stole the car...
http://forum.rs246.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=98337


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

And they left the RNS-E unit!

Mental. That just screams stolen to order.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

pond life


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

wja96 said:


> And they left the RNS-E unit!
> 
> Mental. That just screams stolen to order.


According to the thread... They broke the RNS-E screen... Bottom feeding pond life.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Total scum truble is the police wont be that interested :evil: and even if they get get them they will just get a slap on the wrists :evil: :evil:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

its crazy what this country is coming to!


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

It must have been a nightmare unbolting those seats without being able to open the doors


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Words fail me


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Someone somewhere wants to make their car look like an RS3....
Even dumb people wouldnt try to openly sell that lot.

Starting to also think there's no point have anything nice or expensive.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

FFS, between this and Brians TT this week is turning into a nightmare for some of our members..I hope it all eventually turns out ok guys.....


----------



## mkay99 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow....shocking! Think that's the first time I've seen that! The scum bags were probably eying up the car for a while!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like east europeans job  probably took 5-10min max

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

kazinak said:


> Looks like east europeans job  probably took 5-10min max
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Acerbic as ever Kaz, timing might be a bit out on this one though..


----------

